
Schema Networks from Vicarious: Zero-Shot Game Playing AI [pdf] - jonathanraiman
https://www.vicarious.com/img/icml2017-schemas.pdf
======
fuelfive
Some additional results on other games in the blog post:

[https://www.vicarious.com/general-game-playing-with-
schema-n...](https://www.vicarious.com/general-game-playing-with-schema-
networks.html)

